# Silver Fern



## rdarrenharvey (Jan 8, 2008)

The first boat i went sea on. She was bassed in Newlyn until the mid 90s when she was sold. I think the new owner took her up to the East coast still gill netting she looked good in blue & white just woundering if she is still going.


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

There is a Silver Fern listed on a Fraserburgh site but she looks to be an old fishing vessel under the registered no. FR 21

http://www.mcaorals.co.uk/Fraserburgh Boats.htm


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

there is also a silver fern listed on this site as a newlyn boat

http://nationalhistoricships.org.uk/index.cfm/event/getVessel/vref/921


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The Fraserburgh Silver Fern FR21 is a 30ft Yawl and would have been built in the 1940's-1960's ( long series of very similar boats ) and she was replaced by the current Silver Fern FR416 in the 1980's


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

She was 
ON 704666 SILVER FERN OF NEWLYN, 15.87tons , Registerd 30 November 1984 (Appropriation given 23 October 1984).
If that tallies, I can check though my photographs of the Newlyn Registers of vessels for more info.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is all the info from the Registers

ON 704666
SILVER FERN OF NEWLYN - PZ 119
Nr 3 in 1984
37.88 grt (107.2 cu m)
Register 15.87 t (44.91 cu m)
Owner William Arnold Tate, 4 Myrtle Cottage, Tresowes, Ashton, Helston, Cornwall
Dated Registry 30th November 1984
Mortgaged with Sea Fish Industry Authority, Edinburgh
Mortgaged with Lloyds Bank PLC
Registry Closed except as far as Mortgages relate. 1st April 1989 Sec 13(3) (b) MSA 1988
Registry Finally Closed on transfer of Mortage 15th May 1990.

Now A 21610 on RFV

Motor Single Screw
One deck
Two masts
Mizzen Sail
Raked Stem
Cruiser stern
carvel built
Wood Fishing Vessel
Two bulkheads
Built 1950 at Fairlie
Fairlie Yacht Slip Limited, Bay Street, Fairlie, Scotland
Length 53.45
Breadth 17.3
Depth in hold 7.2
Depth from top of deck to keel bottom 8.6
Round on beam 0.45
Length of engine room 16.55

One Internal Combustion engine 1984 A Gardner & Sons, Barton Hall Engine works,
Patricroft, Eccles, Manchester
8 cylinders, 120.65mm; stroke 152.4mm; 127bhp; 9 knots

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

By the way she appears on the 1999 lists ..
one of the PDFs available up to 2006 of the fishing fleets
http://www.mfa.gov.uk/statistics/do***ents/1999over10.pdf


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Silver Fern was built as BA101 then after fishing from Eire she was registered BA261. In 1979 became PZ119. As BA101 and BA261 she was one of the top ring-netters partnering Silver Lining BA102/BA158. Both were built in 1950 for the McCrindles, Maidens.
Anyone know their Eire registrations?


----------

